
Salesforce Billionaire Marc Benioff Perplexes and Destroys CNBC Anchors - posix_me_less
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LhIy0nmrM_A
======
gamesbrainiac
I think Mohamed Yunus' book on "Building Social Business" would be a delight
for most people to read.

------
posix_me_less
An interesting view from a CEO of a major American company.

